# Thread moved and locked



## cookiemonster (18 Jan 2010)

Can someone tell me why my light hearted thread was moved from CC cafe to Room 101 and locked please?

I see no reason why this should be the case. Has there been a complaint about it?


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Jan 2010)

Can someone tell me why my light hearted thread was moved from CC cafe to Room 101 and locked please?

I see no reason why this should be the case. Has there been a complaint about it?


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Jan 2010)

Can someone tell me why my light hearted thread was moved from CC cafe to Room 101 and locked please?

I see no reason why this should be the case. Has there been a complaint about it?


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2010)

I appreciate it started as a light-hearted thread, but I felt it was getting out of hand and going too far so I moved and locked it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2010)

I appreciate it started as a light-hearted thread, but I felt it was getting out of hand and going too far so I moved and locked it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2010)

I appreciate it started as a light-hearted thread, but I felt it was getting out of hand and going too far so I moved and locked it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

